

Welcome to Liberland, the world's newest country - spking
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/serbia/11574521/Welcome-to-Liberland-the-tiny-patch-of-woodland-claiming-to-be-the-worlds-newest-country.html

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9400443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9400443)

Other submissions of the story from various sources:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=liberland&sort=byDate&prefix&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=liberland&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

